# Mean green caterpillar



## Psychohillbilly (Sep 28, 2009)

Son found this one out by the barn. Never seen one like this before. Any ideas?


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 28, 2009)

looks like a Luna Moth caterpillar - Actias luna and a nice find


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Sep 28, 2009)

I had a feeling it might have been a Luna with the flourescent coloring. Thanks for the ID.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 28, 2009)

Man, that is some more green right there.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 28, 2009)

That's a purty one!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 28, 2009)

Now that one is cool.  

Hoss


----------



## leo (Sep 29, 2009)

nice shot


----------

